# Really Rather Excited!



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

So,as the title says it is with a mixture of excitement and some nerves that at 9.30 on Friday morning I fly to California for a ten day working holiday at Glistening Perfection.

http://www.glisteningperfection.com/

For seventeen years Moe has been considered one of the best Detailers in California and has very kindly agreed through a good friend and customer of B&B Autostyle that I head over and work with him for a week. In this time I hope to iron out and refine my machine polishing and Detailing abilities in general and enjoy the weather and the car culture.

Chris,as usual,has drawn the short straw and will remain at home in sunny Northern Ireland answering the emails and the phone.:thumb:

Anyway,I'll be back soon with a bit more knowledge,sunburn and some nice pics!

Cheers,John.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow, sounds like a great opportunity!

Have fun...

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sounds fantastic mate, never know might open up a few opportunities for you over there.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like a dream Busman's Holiday, you enjoy it matey!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Have a great time I had a blast last year when I was over in California. and remember to visit a few of the places we were chatting about. will gve u a bell before then not jealous one little bit!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly shows despite what you know its who you know.
What a fantastic bus mans holiday.... Great stuff and enjoy... but please spill the beens... unless you signed a disclosure agreement ...:lol:

Heck still spill it...


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks lads,really looking forward to it. Having said that,today I'm really nervous for some reason. I think I may be feeling a little intimidated by the prospect of the week that is ahead. 

I'll be sure to check those places out Rollo if I get a chance,i will report back my findings!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Returned home on Monday folks. What a week!

The car culture in California is amazing and Moe's work and tuition was invaluable,things are going to change for the better from now on.

I plan to post a write up in the Studio this week about the trip but in the mean time here are a few pics to start with:




























Just some of the cars I had the pleasure to work on while with Glistening Perfection. The rest will follow shortly!


----------

